# Wood hand plane Price insanity



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

My hand surgery is driving me nuts. I can't lift much which means I can't do much in the shop. As I was scratching my head trying to figure out what I can do, I decided I could make a plane. It has been on my to do list.

I did some looking here and elsewhere for instructions and not only does it seem doable, it looks like a pretty straight forward process. Then I saw the new highland wood working e-mail. $500 for their Anniversary wood plane!!!!


> ?


For giggles I did some searching and found a few others making and selling wood planes. The prices are WAY HIGH!!! I will not post names of vendors, or websites because that is not the intention of this post. If someone can sell a wood plane for 500 dollars more power to them.

My question is this:

Is this one of those projects that are easier said than done? In principal it looks easy enough if you pay attention.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Check out the Hand Plane Swap we've got going on right now. Also look up nice ash planes. They're really nice and reasonably priced.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

I saw the Nice Ash Planes. Good looking planes. But I want to build one. I am off to look for the swap.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Plane Swap

As part of the swap, I've recently learned that with a little time, effort and care and a basic wooden plane is not that difficult to build. Nice Ash seems to be priced right, but for those other makers, I guess if someone is willing to pay then they aren't charging too much.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw that email too and balked at the price. I'm participating in the wood plane swap as well… they're not very difficult to make, especially not $500 difficult.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'll admit, the first one will take a week. The second one however will be done on 4 hours.

join the swap, there is still time.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, that $500 job at Highland Woodworking is one of a limited production run. They are just going to make 35 of them and that's it, no more.
Also, It has a laser etched logo and stamp of authenticity. Geeesh, that's gotta be worth a bunch.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*It has a laser etched logo and stamp of authenticity. Geeesh, that's gotta be worth a bunch.*

You bet your sweet patootie. I'm sitting on a gold-mine of beanie babies, franklin mint collectors plates and 1992 upper deck figurines. I've got certificates, lazer etched logos AND holograms. I'm just waiting for the right moment to put them all on eBay and make my fortune…


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Collector buying psychology is funny.

High-priced wood-bodied planes from Japan…

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/category/12940/smoothing-planes.aspx

The value in these planes is in the blacksmithing workmanship
in the fine irons.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Not to get off my own subject but I guess I could see the price of the Highland planes being what it is if it came from a world renowned blacksmith who hand forged the steel. As it is I bet that blade came from Hock, and is plain old O1 tool steel.

Back to my own subject.

Has anyone made a wood plane with a steel (maybe it is called a sole…soul…sol…) Bottom. If so can you point me to it? I have a couple pieces of 1/4 inch steel that would work.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nate, I have seen them. Here is one with a brass sole….

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/15469


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm finishing up a run of wooden planes that sell for a couple hundred more. Those that get them can put them on ebay the day they get them and make a nice profit. There are about 30 parts involved and other than a couple set screws that are exposed only through dis-assembly they're all made in our shop.










If people actually understood the wear that happens on plane soles they'd prefer wooden planes over metal soled ones. I can't imagine why anyone would look down on well heat treated O-1 tool steel for woodworking tools. Those that do dis O-1 have never used any that's been heat treated individually with the control and accuracy that's only possible when heat treating by eye with just a little knowledge. We have quite a range of chisels gathered over more than 70 years of professional work but made three sets of chisels for plane making a couple months ago. These range from more than 200 years old to recent ones of "modern" steels. We have Japanese chisels as well. There's nothing I've used that holds an edge as well and sharpens as easily. They're as agile and well balanced as the best vintage carving gouges.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------

